# flame grilled ork?



## gobsmak (Feb 16, 2011)

My IG force is taking on an Ork force that runs 2 Big Meks each with a KFF in a Battle Wagon. As the KFF gives any units a 5+ cover save, I was thinking of using lots of flame weapons which negates the cover saves.
What do you think?


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never played either army so take my advice for a grain of salt... but I feel if your that close to an orc mob, your gonna get slaughtered, no matter how many templates you put on them. But on a different token, if you lay 4 or 5 templates on a decent number of orcs, you wiill test a save, and they will prolly run. 
But if your running guard, couldn't you just torrent them with pie plates? They can only save so many times before they run


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Flamers ignore cover, so get some vets with flamers or some hellhounds and away you go.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

They are running the kff to protect the vehicles themselves, not troops. You will have a wall of 14 armour coming at you, most likely filled with burna boys to template you right back. Avoid the wagons with your troops and imobilise them asap.


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

I can tell you this. I play against Orks regularly with Ultramarines and the worst thing is to get caught in CC with Orks. They are tough, strong and usually have 2 wounds. What they do not have is a good BS or leadership, go shooty, try to maximize your pinning tests and force morale tests for taking 25% casualties from the shooting phase. This weekend I won a game b/c the Ork player had one mob of 10 boyz 6" from his table edge, I killed 3 of them(30%) and he failed his morale check, then proceeded to run 11" on his fall back move towards his table edge. All remaining 7 Orks dead from a failed save. That is the best way to kill them.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I disagree. Most Ork mobs will be Fearless until they're too small to bother with. Ten Boyz don't worry me. Can't beat up my 2 Attack, Strength 5 Chaos Marines.

I think a bit more info would be handy. Outside of two Big Meks with KFFs and a Battlewagon, what do they have? What points value is it? If it's Kan Wall, take many Multi-Lasers. Scout Sentinels with Multi-Lasers, love 'em. 9 Str 6 shots to the rear messes up most walkers (And indeed Battlewagons).

Battlewagons are effectively AV 12, because they have a weirdly shaped hull that minimises the front arc of the vehicle. AV12 with 4+ cover isn't really hard to get through - it's a bugger when there's 5 on the field, but one is less than daunting.

Str 6+ multiple shots or blasts are your friend. Manticores are made for killing Orks, come to think of it - IDing Nobs and most Warbosses with no armour or FnP, tearing Boyz mobs to bits with 3 Large Blasts, and a Heavy Flamer for when the Rockets run out.

Midnight


----------



## rosar (Aug 14, 2011)

i run both armies and u wont have a wall but with 2 battle wagons u need to hit the side of them which is 12 side and kff give the vehicle a 4 up cover save so as if im moving with smoke and can shoot and a 5 up to infantry unless the are obscured my a vehicle hence comes the kan wall but my suggestion is just take some melta vets and pop them a 4 up is not (that good i would know)
PS i am a horrible roller so mabye it will work for him but i cant make shit for cover saves


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be the first to admit, Battlewagons are mean, but it isn't hard to get them in AV12 range, unlike us Orks, you don't have as hard a time popping AV14 in a worst case scenario. I wouldn't waste your points on flamer spam.

I'd dedicate 2 or 3 units to anti-tank, and the rest to anti-infantry. I think you'll do fine...just stay away from CC. Because as previously stated, Morale saves are our biggest flaw


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

This weekend I played a 900 pt game with UM vs Ork. Ork player had Warboss, Big Mek w KFF and 10 boys in trukk. Lased trukk on 1st turn, all embarked fallout 10" in front my combat squaded tact marines w Flamer. Squad moved forward 6" then Flamer takes out 5 boys, forcing a failed leadership test, he consolidated directly in front of my DS Plasmanaught to instant death.

The point is, flamer DOES work, just don't get overly dependent on it. The dice gods were kind and the proper positioning of my DN were crucial in that moment.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

It works against a small trukk squad, but a BW allows 20 normal models. The scenario you gave, you may not have been able to pop the BW. Then they would have drove up next to you disembarked and shot yo..... assualted you and unless bad dice rolls, or really good saves on your part, slaughtered you. Since you were only 9 inches away and full 12 move of the BW and a good consolidate would allow them to get cover versus other units shooting during your turn. 
Even if the BW got blasted you still would have probably lost CC, but do more damage. 

Flamers/templates do work against orks, but it is dangerous since you get in range of CC attacks. It is great against smaller mobs and can tear chunks out of hordes. Using suicide flamer units might work, but to use it for the sole purpose of negating the KFF there are better suggestions as stated in previous posts.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't forget the "Fire on My Target" order, it'll force them to re-roll successful cover saves


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

If you run a platoon you could add a special weapon squad with 3 flamers for as much as an infantry squad and just keep them in cover until the boyz get close then run them out and burn. They will likely die but they will probably have killed a decent number of boyz and then the ork player has the option to either spend time on them and get shot by everyone else or ignore them and get shot by 3 flamers again. Win-win.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Take marbo, and pop him up beside the big mek, assault, kill the mek and let marbo die, seeya later cover saves.


----------



## Nitro Express (Nov 20, 2011)

Killystar Gul Dakka said:


> I'll be the first to admit, Battlewagons are mean, but it isn't hard to get them in AV12 range, unlike us Orks, you don't have as hard a time popping AV14 in a worst case scenario. I wouldn't waste your points on flamer spam.
> 
> I'd dedicate 2 or 3 units to anti-tank, and the rest to anti-infantry. I think you'll do fine...just stay away from CC. Because as previously stated, Morale saves are our biggest flaw


I am new to the game, but having read the fluff, I find the idea of Ork's morale saves being their biggest flaw when they are almost completely fearless/omnicidally insane in the novels amusing. Aren't Orks the one race who _hasn't _had the fear of the Grim Reaper put in them by the Nightbringer/C'tan?


----------

